# هل يشترط في صابون الأيدي السائل أن يكون شفافا؟



## حلويس (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل يشترط في صابون الأيدي السائل أن يكون شفافا؟
و ما هي المواد التي تؤثر على الشفافية؟
و شكرا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 ديسمبر 2011)

لا يشترط الشفافية في صابون الايدي ومن المواد المؤثرة على الشفافية المطريات المضافة الى الصابون والمصدفات


----------

